# What Vaporwave-y items are there?



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm looking to make an island (or sections of the island) based on vaporwave aesthetic, so I'm wondering what items have you all come across that might fit this aesthetic?

Things that glow and 90s/80s themed items fit perfectly as well IMO :]

Example items:

Palm tree lamp





(PS> got this pic from reddit!!)



Spoiler:  my current use of the palm lamps













Has that one filter on it, but still















Diner Neon Sign and flamingos






Pool







fan palms
tiled walls/flooring
pink fax machine
retro gas pump
rocket lamp
cherry blossom trees



Spoiler:  Mood"board" Pics



























plz let me know if you have ideas!

Edit: Patterns and QR codes work as well!


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 29, 2020)

Most of my items have been pretty rustic, but what you have going looks great so far 

Hopefully Redd makes a return so you can purchase some statues.

Maybe some flamingos, fan palms, and tiled walls/flooring.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Most of my items have been pretty rustic, but what you have going looks great so far
> 
> Hopefully Redd makes a return so you can purchase some statues.
> 
> Maybe some flamingos, fan palms, and tiled walls/flooring.



Haha I just updated the OP a little bit to give credit for that first pic being from reddit!! I did add what I'm doing with them so far tho.


The flamingo and statues are GENIUS and perfect for the aesthetic!! I didn't even think of them lol. i hope redd returns with art


----------



## niko2 (Mar 29, 2020)

I've a "diner neon sign" that would probably fit the theme. A fan palm, a pink fax machine, also flamingos.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I've a "diner neon sign" that would probably fit the theme. A fan palm, a pink fax machine, also flamingos.



The neon sign sounds perfect!! I'll have to find it soon

Bumping this :]


----------



## jozial (Mar 29, 2020)

I may not be what you're looking for but Mabel's had a cybersuit. I bought the blue one if you want to catalog it


----------



## AchillesPDX (Mar 29, 2020)

First off - awesome idea. I'm obsessed with Synthwave right now and making a vaporwave/80's room is next on my list.

Second - where'd the palm tree lamp come from? I definitely need one. I've got the flamingo, but nothing else yet that screams "vaporwave".

Thanks!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 29, 2020)

The Nook Miles swimming pool has this color variant:


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

jozial said:


> I may not be what you're looking for but Mabel's had a cybersuit. I bought the blue one if you want to catalog it



Oh that sounds cool! I can't find a pic of it online, could you maybe post a pic of what it looks like?



AchillesPDX said:


> First off - awesome idea. I'm obsessed with Synthwave right now and making a vaporwave/80's room is next on my list.
> 
> Second - where'd the palm tree lamp come from? I definitely need one. I've got the flamingo, but nothing else yet that screams "vaporwave".
> 
> Thanks!



The palm tree lamp is a DIY card, my friend made me the first few then gave me a DIY card for it once he found a second one. Not sure where they spawn yet (assuming the beach tho)!

You totally should do a synthwave room! post a pic when ur working on it so i can see lol  is the flamingo a DIY or just an item i can buy in store?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Romaki said:


> The Nook Miles swimming pool has this color variant:



yea!! I don't have that color variant right now but my pool with blue light/red brick came in today, looking to collect all of them right now 

That color scheme the exact aesthetic im going for


----------



## jozial (Mar 29, 2020)

I had to take a pic of it on my phone, but here it is:


----------



## AchillesPDX (Mar 29, 2020)

Jacob said:


> is the flamingo a DIY or just an item i can buy in store?
> \



Flamingo is store-bought. You can come catalog it if you'd like! Let me know if you're interested and I'll shoot you a DODO code.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

AchillesPDX said:


> Flamingo is store-bought. You can come catalog it if you'd like! Let me know if you're interested and I'll shoot you a DODO code.



Hey yea, I'd love to!! I'm online right now whenever ur free, i'll make it quick

- - - Post Merge - - -



jozial said:


> I had to take a pic of it on my phone, but here it is:
> 
> View attachment 233593



Oh thats pretty cool! It's not rly what I'm looking for at least now, but if i change my mind I'll definitely think to message you first :]


----------



## AchillesPDX (Mar 29, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Hey yea, I'd love to!! I'm online right now whenever ur free, i'll make it quick
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sent you a PM


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

AchillesPDX said:


> Sent you a PM



awesome, thanks a bunch :]


----------



## theindiegay (Mar 29, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The Nook Miles swimming pool has this color variant:



I have this one! If someone needs it.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2020)

theindiegay said:


> I have this one! If someone needs it.



Yea, haven't updated with a pic yet but this is a great item for this aesthetic! if anyones interested in a vaporwave/synthwave look i think this pool is a must-have

Here's currently what I'm using it for:







And I also acquired the Diner Sign and Mrs. flamingo! will be ordering mr. flamingo tomorrow as well:







thanks everyone so far for the suggestions :]


----------



## Bosca (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh so cool other people have this vision too! I'm kind of waiting til I can terraform to go crazy with it, but I have got my palm tree lamps recoloured and scattered throughout Pomeloteal lol. I didn't realise the pool came in different colours, thankfully that's the one I got with the pink vending machine. I have no new ideas atm, but if I see anything that could contribute I will.


----------



## Deca (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome. 

I know there's a desktop computer item (that costs 100k) that I'm pretty sure you can use a custom design as a screensaver for. That'd look dope as well I'm sure

Maybe a piano e-keyboard as well. I think my friend's got one.


----------



## SweetSpark (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow I love this!

I am tempted but I don't think it would fit with my island name! 

I have yet to see any items that would fit with it though


----------



## AchillesPDX (Mar 29, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Yea, haven't updated with a pic yet but this is a great item for this aesthetic! if anyones interested in a vaporwave/synthwave look i think this pool is a must-have
> 
> Here's currently what I'm using it for:
> 
> ...



Oh man. There's a Mrs. Flamingo? Let me know if I can catalog her and/or any other stuff you might find.

Thanks for coming and grabbing Mr. Flamingo earlier!


----------



## gurdenc (Apr 27, 2020)

any idea about his pattern / tiles / path that the reddit user had used?


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 27, 2020)

You could probably work some generic office furniture in there, like the fax machine etc., the arcade games, the turquoise box sofa


----------

